# Help with new baby?



## Annarose (Jul 8, 2009)

My Doves first baby hatched on the 4th of July, but to my unskilled eyes the baby looks like it is bloated and swollen, could this be? How do I know if this is normal or what do I do to help Independence? My four year old named it. Please help me, this is my first hatchling!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a larger picture?


----------



## Annarose (Jul 8, 2009)

Sure, I made it smaller Because I was afraid it wouldn't upload. Sorry, but here is another one.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the crop is suppose to be big, that is where the food is....please leave the baby alone and let the parent birds feed it. you can handle it in a few weeks....


----------



## Annarose (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok I will. Thank you for your answer, I will take more picts when the parents come off again. I am so new to this, I found some sites that I am reading to learn from. I do hope the other egg hatches!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If it's just the crop that is puffy, the part in the front, under his throat, when the parents feed the baby, it fills with food and becomes like a little puffy pillow. From there, it will go to his stomach. As it does this, the crop will go down. Then they'll fill it up again. Nothing to be alarmed about. It's normal. The parents shouldn't be bothered too much right now, as you don't want to stress them. They usually do a pretty good job with their babies. If they weren't filling up the crop, then you should be concerned. Don't worry.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Annarose said:


> Ok I will. Thank you for your answer, I will take more picts when the parents come off again. I am so new to this, I found some sites that I am reading to learn from. I do hope the other egg hatches!


I would think it should have hatched by now if it was fertile.


----------

